# First ride in 9 years today



## justin33 (29 Apr 2012)

After buying a new MTB(Cube attention) over a week ago i decided that despite the rain i just had to get out for a ride.I was thinking that 5 miles would be my limit as i havnt ridden in years but managed to clock up 18.3 miles with a mixture of canal toepath and fields.Totaly amaized myself espcially as the weather was horrific and had the wind and rain in my face for 9 miles of the ride.

The last 2 miles did hurt a bit but having my cycling buddy Mark(marky boy on here) kept me going.To top it off we only stopped once for about 2 mins for a drink and a wee.

I cant explain the buzz i had and still have right now.Its true when they say it nenevr leaves you even after 9 years out of the saddle.

Sorry for the borring story but just had to get it off my chest as the misses just doesnt understand lol


----------



## BrumJim (29 Apr 2012)

Just glad to be here to help.

Yes, we understand. Whether its your first few miles, first organised event, first century, or what, its great to feel that buzz.


----------



## justin33 (29 Apr 2012)

my aim is to do some events this year,my fitness is low(but not as low as i expected) but im hoping to get out atleast twice a week and increase the milage evrytime.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Apr 2012)

well done for just getting out on new wheels


----------



## justin33 (29 Apr 2012)

Thanks mate.

It was hard waking up to the sound of the wind howling and rain lashing at my window but im soooo glad i went out.There wasnt a part of me that wasnt soaked right through but it was well worth it and id do it all again,infact im out very early on tuesday morning to clock up some more miles


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (29 Apr 2012)

I did the same 12 years ago. Good for you!


----------

